# traumatic subdural hygroma



## ggparker14 (Jul 27, 2013)

Can anyone please help me with a dx code for traumatic subdural hygroma?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Code4Ever (Aug 26, 2021)

I see this is an old post, but I was looking for this answer today.  I would first use D18.1 in ICD-10, and follow it with an external code since you said it was traumatic.


----------

